# Gaining Weight/Getting Bigger



## London Danny (May 26, 2009)

I want to buy some weight gaining powder online to try and get bigger. Can anyone suggest what would be the best powder from this link http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/categories.asp?cid=199&left=1 or if you know of any better from other websites that are not too expensive. Thanks!


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Myprotein.co.uk,

Don't bother with holland it's just cheap crap.


----------



## London Danny (May 26, 2009)

Vibrance said:


> Myprotein.co.uk,
> 
> Don't bother with holland it's just cheap crap.


What would you suggest would be a good one to get that builds you up well?


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

food and then supplement with myprotein whey and myprotein oats and a dash of olive oil mate.

Get as much from food as you can, supplements supplement food mate.

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/impact_whey_protein

thats the protein you want bud.

then just get myproteins oats.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

the thing about this things is that people can tell you millions of things and millions of times but until you don't try you don't know.

At least get yourself a decent one, check the forum sponsors and look for the most popular, buy a small tub and try it

one recommendation is monstar mass, but I never had the need for a gainer

Most Important thing:

eat a lot every two hours


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Boditronics Mass attack is a good Mass gainer.


----------



## London Danny (May 26, 2009)

henleys said:


> food and then supplement with myprotein whey and myprotein oats and a dash of olive oil mate.
> 
> Get as much from food as you can, supplements supplement food mate.
> 
> ...


You buy that myprotein whey stuff and mix it up with oats? Sorry I'm new to all this and don't really know what to do.. :confused1:


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

yer mate, just add them together shake and gulp, the myprotein oats are fine oats so go down pretty sweet, it works out alot cheaper plus if you add milk you got a lot of goodness compared to alot of massgainers which add alot of sugars to get the calories up.

if you didn't want the myprotein whey and myprotein oats i would just go with boditronics mass attack and see how you get on with it mate 

Edit: heres the oats if you decide to give them ago mukka.

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/instant_oats


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Just eat food mate, i stopped drinking shakes a while back as i thought they didn't really do anything, since then i have put more weight on in as much time with just food.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Just eat food mate, i stopped drinking shakes a while back as i thought they didn't really do anything, since then i have put more weight on in as much time with just food.


f

In my job it's just not possible to eat every 3 hours though. i don't drink shakes because i prefer them to food or vice versa it's because i'm supplementing food when i can't get to it.


----------



## London Danny (May 26, 2009)

I've just made a order on MyProtein.com! I ordered...

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/impact_whey_protein (2.5KG) Chocolate Mint

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/myprotein_mixmaster_shaker

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/plastic_scoop_%28mini%29_0.5ml

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/instant_oats (1KG) Unflavoured.

What's your thoughts?


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Good job buddy. get stuck in. but remember to get as much from food


----------



## London Danny (May 26, 2009)

henleys said:


> Good job buddy. get stuck in. but remember to get as much from food


You mean I should eat a lot of food?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

you have ordered the wrong scoop you want the bigger one - plastic scoop large the one at 50p


----------



## London Danny (May 26, 2009)

baggsy said:


> you have ordered the wrong scoop you want the bigger one - plastic scoop large the one at 50p


I think its too late to cancel.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

London Danny said:


> You mean I should eat a lot of food?


yer eat alot of food.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

EAT.

EAT.

AND EAT SOME MORE!


----------



## London Danny (May 26, 2009)

henleys said:


> yer eat alot of food.


Anything particular I should eat a lot of?


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Chicken, or tuna.

Try and get 3500+ cals

6 smaller meals a day not 3 mains.

Some height / weight stats would be helpful

Also don't bother with holland & b unless you need vitamins


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

100g nutrisport90+

100g oats

50g sugar

1 full shot glass of evoo

1 pint semi milk

blend.......sorted!! 1 for brek and 1 for bedtime thats prob 1000-1200cals each so around 2000-2500, then you got all day to eat


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Id blend ur shakes in a blender m8, it goes quite lumpy in those hand shakers, my shakes are:

1 scoop my protein powder

2 scoops fine oats

glug olive oil

300ml milk

3 raw eggs

u cn add peanut butter to if ya like before bed instead of olive oil...

around 1200cals a drink, taste good 2


----------



## newbie 99 (Nov 22, 2010)

stone14 said:


> 100g nutrisport90+
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> ...


----------

